# Diamond Or Pearl



## Miss_Princess (Feb 27, 2010)

Witch Game Should I Get? >_<


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't get either.

Wait until March 14th to get HeartGold or SoulSilver.


----------



## Elliot (Feb 27, 2010)

You mean, "which"? :/
-----
Just get any, seriously. If you like Palkia, get pearl. If you like the other (forgot his name :S). Get diamond.


----------



## random guy (Feb 27, 2010)

well if you don't have platinum you should get that but, if you have it already get diamond.


----------



## Miss_Princess (Feb 27, 2010)

i want the  pearl or diamond becues  i play battle  reolution on wii  ^_^


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 27, 2010)

Get Platinum, or like Rockman said, wait for HG/SS


----------



## Kyle (Feb 27, 2010)

Doesn't matter, and wrong board for this kind of topic.


----------



## Miss_Princess (Feb 27, 2010)

i guess i get  platinum  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 27, 2010)

I have Pok


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 27, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> I have Pok


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 27, 2010)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I have Pok


----------



## Conor (Feb 27, 2010)

_Topic Moved: Gamers' Lounge._


----------



## lightningbolt (Feb 27, 2010)

You are just now asking this? The game came out like 2 years ago.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 27, 2010)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I have Pok


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wish (Feb 27, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't even consider D/P/Pt. It sucks ass.
Just wait about two weeks for HeartGold/SoulSilver


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 27, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Don't even consider D/P/Pt. It sucks ass.
> Just wait about two weeks for HeartGold/SoulSilver


They are all boring... True. I'm almost done with the game it's so easy. I never want to finish, I'm too lazy.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't even buy anymore Pokemon games.

Get Monster Hunter Tri instead! <3


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2010)

Just go with whatever is newest (HG/SS) or whatever is compatible with Battle Revolution. I'd go with Platinum, personally.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 27, 2010)

Get Platinum. You can get all three of them in that game (Giratina, Dialga, & Palkia)

Of course you can still get Giratina in the other two as well... but...


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 27, 2010)

Get platinum, catch pokemon, buy Hg/Ss, trade plat pokemon to Hg/Ss


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 28, 2010)

Miss_Princess said:
			
		

> i want the  pearl or diamond becues  i play battle  reolution on wii  ^_^


Platinum, HeartGold, and SoulSilver all work with Battle Revolution, too...


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah wait till gold and silver... im defs getting silver my fave color out of that and gold


----------



## 8bit (Feb 28, 2010)

get Soul Silver I have it and it is great


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> get Soul Silver I have it and it is great


WHAT?! it came out already


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 28, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. You can import the game from Japan, you know, lol. My friend did, and I got to play it. =3


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, cool


----------



## random guy (Feb 28, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> get Soul Silver I have it and it is great.


One from Japan right?


----------



## random guy (Feb 28, 2010)

never mind already said.


----------



## OJ. (Feb 28, 2010)

Diamond.


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

Yellow! .. lol


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 28, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Yellow! .. lol


YES!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 28, 2010)

Pearly Whirly


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 28, 2010)

HG/SS is coming out very soon, so if you have the patience you should get one of those games.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 28, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yokie (Feb 28, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love that one 

Hopefully the new gold,and silver will have old 150


----------



## Wish (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

Is it silver and gold going to be like the gameboy ones?


----------



## Wish (Feb 28, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Is it silver and gold going to be like the gameboy ones?


What?

BTW, Mintswift, I was a little dissapointed in Soul Silver and Heart Gold. Was hoping for more features, but nonetheless, it does have a decent storyline. I still find Crystal and Yellow the best.


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEEEEEAH!


----------



## Wish (Feb 28, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahah. The older games are much better then the older ones. Newer ones are losing quality, and are just eating our money.


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 my old red game dosent save


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 28, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Is it silver and gold going to be like the gameboy ones?


Yup.

It's just going to be enhanced to be similar to Diamond/Pearl.
But with a lot more features.


----------



## Wish (Feb 28, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was small, someone spilled ketchup on my gameboy SP. XD I stuck it under the sink and ran water on it for likea  minute. When I took it out, My firered wouldn't let me get to the menu with all teh options to save and stuff. Then I figured out when you talk to a person in the game, the menu pops up. XD


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, So I like need like silver ^_^  aha 


POKEMON NEVER DIES .. reminds me I have a pokemon dog tag


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Owned   .. They should of made the green one gameboy


----------



## Wish (Feb 28, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish the big games would fit into a DS! I gave my "broken" SP to a little kid hehe.


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have my gameboy , and color!


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

So I just took some pictures of my nintendo hand helds, and pokemon, want me to put them on my deviantart so you can see?


----------



## Josh (Feb 28, 2010)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I have Pok


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 28, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wish (Feb 28, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 28, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Josh (Feb 28, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He turned me into a newt!

Rebut: You don't look like a newt!

I got better!


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

im guessing no one wants to see them okay :]


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 28, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> im guessing no one wants to see them okay :]


I wanna see them!


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay ima just put them on computer then upload them  it'll be like 10 mins or so xD


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 1, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they're totally lacking in quality, even though they have a _ton_ of new features that the Game Boy games didn't. <small>/sarcasm</small>


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD I dont get it


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 1, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"All the newer ones are superior and everything before that was just progress"


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 1, 2010)

I have pearl but you can get platinum if you really want one.


----------



## Callie (Mar 3, 2010)

Get platinum or heartgold or soulsilver


----------

